# Oticons Faculty Competition 2021



## ojczeo (Jan 1, 2021)

Assignments


OTICONS - the international talent agency for film composers - founded the OTICONS FACULTY International Film Music Competition. This groundbreaking film scoring contest has now become an annual unique and career-transforming platform for media composers all over the world! Registrations open...




faculty.oticons.com





General Rules
Composers from all over the world and from all walks of life are eligible to participate in the Oticons Faculty Competition. There are no limitations or other parameters that may account for non-eligibility and inhibit anyone from entering it.

For purposes of clarity, this means the following:

*(a)* The Competition is open to all participants regardless of professional status, age, education, and/or background.

*(b)* All participants must accept the Oticons Faculty Competition structure and content, mission statement, participant tasks and winner awards.

*(c)* All participants must accept and comply with the Competition’s legal and regulatory terms and conditions. For more information, please read the *Official Rules* page.


Registration & Submission DEADLINES​
Early-bird Registrations 1.9.2020 - 1.1.2021 @ 12 p.m. (noon) UTC
Regular Registrations & Submission 1.1. - 28.2.2021 @ 12 p.m. (noon) UTC


----------



## ZosterX (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm on it, already made a topic about my "main theme" round ! 

Here it is by the way :


----------



## ZosterX (Feb 3, 2021)

Man I've been on assignements 2 for days now and I can't get out a "heroic theme", I alaways asking myself, is that so heroic ? Epic yes imo, because I know big octaves low strings will do that feeling, but man, I'm like, does it sounds like "heroic" ? I'm on scratch and deleting a lot of mock up, I don't think i'm going to get it one day..


----------

